# تصاميم لمنزل صغير



## المهندس اليطاوي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على تصاميم و مخططات لمنزل صغير لانني عقبال عندكم بدي ابني بيت

المهم موصافات المنزل

1- اريد ان تكون مساحته من 150-160 م2
2- يحوي على 3 غرف نوم و مطبخ و حمامان و صالون و صالة طبعا و مدخل البيت و يضم الموزع
4- الاكثار من الاقواس في واجهات البيت و الزوايا و ان لا يكون شكل البيت مثل الصندوق
5- اظهار ابداعاتكم في مدخل البيت و اية ابداعات اخرى

يعني بدي اشي متواضع و حلو في نفس الوقت

لانه ما بقدر ابني فيلا
بس بدي ابني بيت صغير بالمواصفات السابقة بس يكون تحفه

و الكم مني جزييييييييييييييييييل الشكر و العرفان و الدعاء بالاجر و الثواب على خدمتكم الي.


اخوكم ابن فلسطين


----------



## معماريون (6 أكتوبر 2007)

بيت صغير اليوم تصميمه اصعب من القصر


----------



## المهندس اليطاوي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

وين الردود يا جماعه الله


----------



## bradoine (7 أكتوبر 2007)

لمنزل صغير 160 او 150 m²!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس اليطاوي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

150 م2

الرجاء الرد بسرعه


----------



## wwael (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على تصاميم و مخططات لمنزل صغير لانني عقبال عندكم بدي ابني بيت

المهم موصافات المنزل

1- اريد ان تكون مساحته من 150-160 م2
2- يحوي على 3 غرف و مطبخ كبير و حمامان واحد كبير والثانى متوسط و صالون و صالة كبار طبعا و مدخل البيت و يضم الموزع
4- الاكثار من الاقواس في واجهات البيت و الزوايا و ان لا يكون شكل البيت مثل الصندوق
5- اظهار ابداعاتكم في مدخل البيت والبيت نفسه واية ابداعات اخرى

يعني بدي اشي متواضع و حلو في نفس الوقت

لانه ما بقدر ابني فيلا
بس بدي ابني بيت صغير بالمواصفات السابقة بس يكون تحفه

و الكم مني جزييييييييييييييييييل الشكر و العرفان و الدعاء بالاجر و الثواب على خدمتكم الي.


اخوكم*
*من القاهرة*​


----------



## Alinajeeb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

والله مش عارف ايش أقول


----------



## ابو شربج (4 مايو 2009)

*انشاء منزل*

اخواني الاعزاء انا اريد ان اصمم بيت مساحة 155م 
والشروط :
1 مطبخ
2 حمامين (2 )
3 ثلاث خرف ( 3 )
4 غرفة معيشة
5 غرفة ضيوف
6 برندة طبعا البرندة تكون بابها من غرفة الجلوس


----------



## ابو شربج (5 مايو 2009)

*اين*

يا مهندسين اين الردوووووووووود


----------



## المساعد 1 (18 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مملكه الحريه (19 يناير 2010)

والله يابنى ماانا شايف حاجه


----------



## engineer saleh (20 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## HOOSSSAM (1 مايو 2011)

اريد تصميم مسقط لمنزل مساحته 138 م2


----------



## فارس بن مهران (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------

